# Snowy & Primrose need a good home



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

A little unusual perhaps, but as we're moving out the farm on 10th April, we have to say goodbye to Snowy the goat & Primrose the sheep, who have been our completely tame pets for over 12 years, along with Primrose's sister Lucy who died a few months ago (and who was granted dispensation for the Rainbow Bridge...).

Primrose is of sound mind & slightly-creaky limb. Snowy is a lovely Angoran mountain goat, and bounces about like a young 'un. Both are completely tame, and will follow you anywhere when called. Snowy is sometimes given to walking about on her hind legs if something above catches her eye to eat - see pics.

Both are happy with a diet of grass, and have been very low maintenace models; they are quite tolerant of worming & feet work.

Subject to the DEFRA current transportation restrictions, we can deliver. Serious enquirers only please - we'll need to be satisfied that they're going to be looked after properly!

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

In some ways, I wish that people wouldn't advertise things like this as it tears my heart strings, not to say that it doesn't rip yours Dougie. I live on a farm in the summer in the UK, but what would I do with them in the winter?

Today, I was at a local market in La Marina where there was a King Charles Spaniel cross, 1yr old looking for a good home as the UK couple who had her were returning to England and were going to put her down before one of the market traders stepped in to see if he could help find a new home. If I hadn't already spent £400 on Bilbao/Portsmouth Ferry, I might well have left the market with a loving new friend. Damn it!!!!!!!!

Ian
No extra sig as this is too upsetting for me


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dougie I take it the new owners don't want them! When we moved house we left 3 chinese geese there they loved that....... We had 2 ganders that were very good they wanted a cuddle every day but 1 was run over and the other killed by something don't think it was a fox more like a dog.We really missed those but the 3 we left were sods so glad to see the back of them.But you do get attached to them. I was told that they will live to 80 if left alone. Good Luck Bob.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Can i crosspost this on Lurcher Link Dougie 

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

damondunc said:


> Can i crosspost this on Lurcher Link Dougie


You don't need to ask, Chris.  I'd put money on you posting something here, if only to apologise for not having a big enough RV. :wink:



bobandjane said:


> I take it the new owners don't want them!


I've never discussed it with them in view of the difficulties we've had with them, although I'm sure they wouldn't. Unfortunately, our romantic notion of handing this unique place over to The Waltons hasn't materialised (I'll take anyone's money, but you know what I mean...).



bobandjane said:


> I was told that they will live to 80 if left alone


Blimey! 8O

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: 

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Little lamb*

The campsite I was on for almost four months in Italy last year had a farm nearby. One of the little lambs was born virtually dead.

Katherine - the site owners mum - took the lamb and fed him and so on. He was so weak he could barely lick the milk from fingers. How he grew. They called him Joseph. He followed Katherine about - just like a puppy does. It was amazing to see.

I shall try to call and see them all soon.

Russell


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie, 
As a long shot...............
We ran a pub quite a few years back and it had a mini sanctuary for quite a few animals, Goat, Sheep, Chickens, Birds, Rabbits and fish. Maybe a possible direction to look into? Good luck with finding them a new home.

Steve

edited due to a small pup 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Dougie,have sent you a pm

Chris


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*Another idea*

I wonder if you have heard of Freecycle? It is very popular here in Suffolk and Norfolk. Generally it is a place to give goods away that would have ended up in landfill, and I am not suggesting that is where Snowy and Primrose are heading, that would be a waste, sorry, but occasionally people have offered animals on it, though you know what moderators can be like.. they did try to stop it but were pretty much overuled by members own opinions. Anyway it is a good way of getting local people to know of the pets plight and also you might have some other things to 'rehome'. You have to join. But it is FREE! Go to www.freecycle.org and follow links to the UK and your county/area and join. You have to set up a Yahoo account but all the links and info are there.
It is a great concept. Jane :blob:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

SandJ said:


> We ran a pup quite a few years back


Did you let it stop for breath? :lol:

Good idea re. the sanctuary - I'll check some out.



SandJ said:


> ....frecycle.org.....


Likewise - certainly hadn't thought of that. Cheers.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Photo now uploaded of Primrose yesterday in the snow! Not very flattering one, but it's not a beauty competition...

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snowy is going back to the children's farm tomorrow from whence she came 12 years ago, and will love the attention there. We couldn't find a home for Primrose however, due to her increasing creakiness and age (and in one case, transport restrictions due to Bluetongue). She increasingly has difficulty getting up & down off the ground, and when it's cold, she hirples (look it up - Scots - not quite the same as limping...).

So - keep the Rainbow Bridge clear around 6:00 pm tonight, as she lumbers on through, to join her best mate Lucy.  Not a nice decision to make, but the right one. Moving her to strange surroundings without her mates with the real danger of her being injured was not something we could do.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> So - keep the Rainbow Bridge clear around 6:00 pm tonight, as she lumbers on through, to join her best mate Lucy.  Not a nice decision to make, but the right one. Moving her to strange surroundings without her mates with the real danger of her being injured was not something was could do.
> Dougie.


That's a shame Dougie, but having given her a good life your final obligation is to give her a good death - if such a thing is possible? Humans often have to drag their lives on in pain and abject misery, but there's no need to inflict that on an animal!!

Right decision, but it won't be pleasant.

Regards


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Zebedee wrote
That's a shame Dougie, but having given her a good life your final obligation is to give her a good death - if such a thing is possible? Humans often have to drag their lives on in pain and abject misery, but there's no need to inflict that on an animal!!

Right decision, but it won't be pleasant.

Couldn't have said it better myself.

Snowy will love all the fuss at the farm and may she have a long and happy life there.

Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Glad that you have got sorted Dougie. The Primrose decision is obviously right but a heart wrenching time for you. Best wishes.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Dougie, you've just brought tears to my eyes after reading your post of 8.29am today, but I'm sure you have made the right desision, just think of all the lovely memories you have of her.
All the best Lin


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Dougie, Just seen this last posting. I am sorry that you had to make that decision but it is understandable and probably for the best. I am crying as I write because I know how sad you must have been. Hope that helps in some way.

I have been asking around everywhere to no avail.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Why does the right decision still leave us with so much sadness? Primrose will be fine with Lucy at Rainbow Bridge. She'll not be hirpling, just prancing about as she did years ago  

Snowy sounds as if she is about to have the time of her life.

Good and kind decisions all round Dougie.

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

runoutofnames said:


> I am crying as I write because I know how sad you must have been. Hope that helps in some way.


It won't help Primrose, and I'm quite reconciled to the decision, but I do appreciate your thoughts and feelings. 

Snowy trotted up the ramp into the sheep trailer which came to collect her this afternoon - in it was a ewe who had just lambed today, with the tiniest, scrawniest (and noisiest) lamb you've ever seen. She never even said goodbye.  12 years of care and not even a thank you. :evil: It was pretty sad though.  On the upside, she'll only be 3 miles away, so we'll visit. 

As for Primmy, she'll be at the Bridge by 7:00 pm.

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ohhhhhh shame Dougie but probably kinder in the long run for Primrose. Bye Primrose...at least now you won't be hirpleing.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Bye Primrose...at least now you won't be hirpleing


Indeed she is not now.

RIP.


----------

